# Anyone know where to get kits of microscrews?



## Frank E (Feb 17, 2010)

not screws for micros, I have loads of them but really small screws)
I'm looking for kits of microscews to cover a range of screws missing from or deteriorated in small items e.g chargers, consumer electronics and mechatronics, test instruments, small appliances that come in for repair or calibration. Perhaps 2 or 3 kits in Raaco type compartment boxes to cover the majority of small equipment screws one would come across at an electronics bench.

The type of box kit(s) I was looking for might comprise for example: 
50 or 100 ea various lengths of M0.6 to M2 stainless machine screws 
in countersunk, panhead and roundhead.
50 or 100 ea with similar quantities in a selection of thread forming machine screws ABS /plastic casing. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

http://www.micromark.com/MICRO-SCREW-ASSORTMENT-10-SIZES-100-EACH,8545.html

http://www.laptopscrews.com/Zinc Assortments.htm


http://www.smallparts.com/b/1640352...e,brandtextbin&field_brandtextbin=Small+Parts


----------



## Frank E (Feb 17, 2010)

Many thanks Stu.
I'd e-mailed a wholeload of micro fasteners suppliers in the UK, even offering to assit them in putting together a service kit for electronics techs and none of them were particularly helpful. 
I'm sorry for the delay in responding.


----------

